# Saints Row The Third ruckeln nach kurzer Zeit



## SimonM95 (13. Juni 2012)

Hey
ich hab mir vorgestern Saints Row The Third gegönnt und jetzt folgendes Problem:
Am Anfang läuft es auf mittleren Einstellungen recht flüssig (geschätz 30fps, reicht mir).
Nach einigen Minuten fängt es jedoch an zu ruckeln. _Aber:_wenn ich die Kamera so drehe, das ich quasi senkrecht in den Boden schaue, läufts flüssig, sobald ich die Kamera anhebe, also geradeaus schaue, ruckelts 

Das allergleiche Problem hatte (habe) ich auch bei GTA IV & Driver San Francisco. 
Es liegt allerdings weder an nicht ausreichender Hardware für mittlere/niedrige Einstellungen, noch an Temperaturproblemen (Notebook)!
Hab einen Kühler und alle meine anderen Spiele laufen super, auch Open-World-Spiele wie z.B. die Assassin's Creed Reihe, Batman: AC oder Skyrim! 

specs siehe Signatur (sysprofile.de)

Bitte um schnelle Hilfe!   dieses Spiel ist so cool, ich will das nicht auch noch wie DriverF & GTA 4 aufgeben müssen 

Meine Vermutung geht auf jeden Fall in Richtung Software-Problem.. (Nvidia??)

Treiber, VCRedist & DirectX sind aktuell, Hintergrundprozesse sind neben den Standard-Pflichtprozessen höchstens noch manchmal Xfire oder VLC


mfg
SimonM95

add:
Hier noch ein Beispielvideo bei dem man sieht das es nicht an der Notebook-Hardware liegt: Acer Aspire 5742G GTA 4 - YouTube
GTA IV ohne ruckeln, sogar nur mit i3 statt i5 CPU
und hier hat jemand den GTA 4 Benchmark mit gleichem PC (größere Festplatte -> irrelevant) mit guten 32 FPS gemacht (ich hatte immer nur 10-15 oder so): GTA 4 benchmark on acer aspire 5742G ! - YouTube
zu Saints Row The Third hab ich leider kein Video gefunden.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2012)

Also, Deine Grafikkarte ist zum Spielen an sich nicht gut uneignet - bist Du sicher, dass die Leute bei den Videos nicht irgendwie "schummeln" oder so, oder dass da echt alles auf minimum gestellt wurde? 

Wieviel Speicher hat Deine GRaka denn?

Hier Benches zur Karte: NVIDIA GeForce GT 420M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Vlt musst Du aber auch nur die Einstellungen optimieren, zB so viel wie möglich Grafikspeicher nutzen, damit nicht beim Spielen dauernd nachgeladen werden muss, was bei einer langsamen PLatte dann nämlich zu Rucklern führen könnte.


----------



## svd (13. Juni 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, ob "Saints Row The Third" nvidias PhysX benützt. Vlt musst du das in den Treibern noch extra abdrehen.


----------



## SimonM95 (13. Juni 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob "Saints Row The Third" nvidias PhysX benützt. Vlt musst du das in den Treibern noch extra abdrehen.


Soweit ich weiß nicht.


 Das Problem ist (vergessen zu erwähnen  ), dass das der Fall ist, egal ob mittlere einstellungen auf 1366x768/1280x720 oder niedrige auf 640x480....


----------



## svd (13. Juni 2012)

"Saints Row The Third" scheint nicht sehr ausgiebig auf Hardwarekompatibilität getestet worden zu sein.
Da haben Leute mit High-End Systemen auch Probleme mit. 

Stell einfach mal alles auf "hässlich" und versuche nach und nach, die Grafikqualität zu steigern. Dann siehst du ja, welche Option am meisten Performance frisst.


----------



## SimonM95 (13. Juni 2012)

wie gesagt, es geht auch auf den allerniedrigsten details+niedrigste auflösung nicht flüssig
ich halte es für sehr wahrscheinlich das es nicht am Spiel selbst liegt, denn andere gehn wie gesagt auch super (auch z.B. Dead Space 2, team fortress 2, BF3,......)


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2012)

Wenn andere super gehen, spricht das doch GRAD dafür, dass es DOCH am Spiel selbst liegt ^^


----------



## SimonM95 (14. Juni 2012)

hmm stimmt eigentlich 


tja, keiner ne ahnung/tipps?

aaallerdings hab ich das *exakt *gleiche problem ja auch bei Driver San Francisco & GTA IV


----------



## svd (15. Juni 2012)

Naja, diese Spiele haben alle eine Gemeinsamkeit. Eine große, recht offene Welt, die dargestellt werden muss...

Dein Grafikchip (Leistung einer flotten AGP Karte) scheint dazu nicht in der Lage zu sein (vergiss mal die YouTube Videos, "im Durchschnitt 30fps" sind nicht wirklich flüssig). 

Wenn du echt alle Treiber aktualisiert und getweaked, die Spiele voll gepatcht und die Hintergrundprozesse reduziert hast, kannst du eigentlich nicht mehr viel machen, als für ein neues Notebook zu sparen.

(Nein, der Core-i5 ist nicht von Relevanz. Die Performance in Spielen ist selten mehr vom Prozessor, als von der Grafikkarte abhängig.)


----------



## SimonM95 (15. Juni 2012)

ja aber ich  hab ja oben noch mehrere Open World Spiele genannt die einwandfrei laufen. (wenn ich niedrige Einstellungen machen würde würds auch sicher schneller laufen aber mir persönlich reichen ~ 35 fps)

nur eben nicht Saints Row The Third (und GTA 4 und DriverF)


----------

